# Some points to ponder.



## JamesD (Mar 28, 2007)

This is thread # 700 in the Darkroom forum.

And, I'm going to post a question here with it:  what are the items which make life in the darkroom most convenient, pleasant, or productive for you?

And, if you could add anything to your darkroom to make life in the dark more convenient, pleasant, or productive, what would it be?  Note that it does not have to be something which already exists.

Finally, if you could do darkroom work in broad daylight, would you?  Is the draw of the darkroom the darkness, the work, or something else?


----------



## Torus34 (Mar 28, 2007)

Most useful item [outside of the basics such as film tank, easel, enlarger, timer, etc.] is my exposure log book.


----------



## ferny (Mar 28, 2007)

> what are the items which make life in the darkroom most convenient, pleasant, or productive for you?


 My Jobo because I can swtich it on and wait knwoing my chemicals will be at a good constant temperature.



> And, if you could add anything to your darkroom to make life in the dark more convenient, pleasant, or productive, what would it be?


 Running water which I hope to have within a few months.



> Finally, if you could do darkroom work in broad daylight, would you? Is the draw of the darkroom the darkness, the work, or something else?


 Yes. I'm all for light allowing you to see what you're doing. Everything is much easier and simpler then.


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 28, 2007)

> what are the items which make life in the darkroom most convenient, pleasant, or productive for you?



Dedicated space:  I used to convert my bedroom into a darkroom when I wanted to print.  What a drag!  It's much better to have a space that is ready to go when I walk through the door.

Plenty of space:  Most of my friends' darkrooms are oversized closets at best.  My darkroom is 12' x12' plus, and I love it.

Private space:  No one uses my darkroom except for me, which means I don't have to deal with anyone else's mess except my own.  I've worked in some wonderfully equipped gang darkrooms, but it still sucked because there were always newbies or sloppy folks dripping fixer and other chems all over the place.



> And, if you could add anything to your darkroom to make life in the dark more convenient, pleasant, or productive, what would it be?



A water cooler in addition to my home water heater, and temp controls at the faucet.  



> Finally, if you could do darkroom work in broad daylight, would you?  Is the draw of the darkroom the darkness, the work, or something else?



Heck yeah!  I call it Photoshop.  Being in the dark is sort of neat and all, but I'm really only interested in the processes and end product.


----------



## terri (Mar 28, 2007)

> what are the items which make life in the darkroom most convenient, pleasant, or productive for you?


My rolling chair. Especially when printing for bromoils (and, I predict, when I start doing lith printing later this year) I do long fix times and it gets tiring. I started out printing in a community darkroom and stood for 5-6 hours and never noticed - now, I'm spoiled rotten and would hate to give that up. 



> And, if you could add anything to your darkroom to make life in the dark more convenient, pleasant, or productive, what would it be? Note that it does not have to be something which already exists.


Running water, temperature-controlled, tops that wish list. That's for convenience. For safety I would like to install a real vent system. Oh, and I need to pick up a darkroom flashlight, or fashion a red filter for one. 


> Finally, if you could do darkroom work in broad daylight, would you? Is the draw of the darkroom the darkness, the work, or something else?


It doesn't feel overly dark in there. My eyes adjust quickly to the safelights and I work perfectly well. I do find working in there soothing, and I love being in "the zone". Wouldn't change a thing!


----------



## fightheheathens (Mar 29, 2007)

well, if i had a dark room....
thing i need is a CD player or some sort of music device. I used to bring a CD player to my college dark room be the only one in there and blast trippy music while nursing a beer. 
i would zone out that way till the wee hours of the morning

also i like the light. it just would feel wrong any other way


----------



## JamesD (Mar 29, 2007)

I suppose I should answer my own question...



JamesD said:


> And, I'm going to post a question here with it:  what are the items which make life in the darkroom most convenient, pleasant, or productive for you?


For me, I'd say it's my paper cutter.  Since my paper negatives need to be 4X5, I wind up cutting a lot of paper.  After that, I'd say the sheet of glass I stole from a cheap picture frame for contact printing.  Contact prints make life so much easier...



> And, if you could add anything to your darkroom to make life in the dark more convenient, pleasant, or productive, what would it be?  Note that it does not have to be something which already exists.


Space.  Working in a 4X5 closet is not exactly easy, although it got a lot easier once put the enlarger on an end table and added some shelves.  I had a very vertical workflow.  My second choice would be: stuff for color.



> Finally, if you could do darkroom work in broad daylight, would you?  Is the draw of the darkroom the darkness, the work, or something else?


I think I might sometimes.  The dark is part of the experience, though.  For me, it's all about manipulating light and chemistry to create an image.  Without that, it just wouldn't be the same--it might be easier sometimes, but it wouldn't be the same.


----------



## terri (Mar 29, 2007)

This is a great thread, James. :thumbup:


----------



## brighteyesphotos (Mar 29, 2007)

JamesD said:


> And, I'm going to post a question here with it: what are the items which make life in the darkroom most convenient, pleasant, or productive for you?


 
Right now, in my darkroom, the dedicated space is great. I have a separate room from the rest of the house in the basement. It's nearly complete. It's working now but still need a few minor things. 



> And, if you could add anything to your darkroom to make life in the dark more convenient, pleasant, or productive, what would it be? Note that it does not have to be something which already exists.


 
I'm waiting for my running water to be installed. I have running water in my basement as well as a sink. But if I want to put my prints in the print washer, which is currently sitting on top of my dryer, I have to go out of the darkroom, walk around the wall of shelves to get to the wash. No big deal but to have the sink and running water inside the darkroom will save on the constant opening and closing of the door. 



> Finally, if you could do darkroom work in broad daylight, would you? Is the draw of the darkroom the darkness, the work, or something else?


 
Isn't that what Photoshop is? :mrgreen:


----------



## JamesD (Mar 30, 2007)

terri said:


> This is a great thread, James. :thumbup:



I try.  It's my way of giving something back. :mrgreen:


----------



## terri (Mar 30, 2007)

JamesD said:


> I try. It's my way of giving something back. :mrgreen:


awwwww! I see that extra "green" now, too.  Thanks for that! :hug:: 

And here I'd given you a cool new title since I saw your subscription had expired and I felt sorry for you. :razz:


----------



## nealjpage (Mar 30, 2007)

Maybe I can answer the one thing I'd like AND if I could handle working in the light:  night vision goggles could come in really handy, especially if you drop your spool of film on the floor while loading the tank!


----------



## JamesD (Mar 30, 2007)

terri said:


> awwwww! I see that extra "green" now, too.  Thanks for that! :hug::
> 
> And here I'd given you a cool new title since I saw your subscription had expired and I felt sorry for you. :razz:



LOL Thank ya, Terri!  I knew there was a reason I liked you. 

I hadn't even noticed the title until you mentioned it... I like it!  What'd it used to say?


----------



## JamesD (Mar 30, 2007)

nealjpage said:


> Maybe I can answer the one thing I'd like AND if I could handle working in the light:  night vision goggles could come in really handy, especially if you drop your spool of film on the floor while loading the tank!



See also: this thread.
*WARNING:* Not for the faint of heart!


----------



## JamesD (Apr 18, 2007)

-Bump-


----------

